# Soap making supplies? (Europe)



## Cheirenya

Does anyone know good sites in Europe where I can find cheap supplies?
'cos I live in Finland, and postages are expensive from USA.


----------



## dagmar88

You know, the colors and fragrances I directly import from the USA are so superiour of quality at good prices that it is actually cheaper to get them there, including fees and shipping.


----------



## Cheirenya

Can you suggest some sites? I found few, but postages was about $50 for two colors (1 oz)!  :shock:


----------



## dagmar88

:evil: That is simply outragious!
TBK trading is supposed to be really good; I ordered from them last week and will get my package tomorrow   (I feel like akid the day before Christmas  )
http://tkbtrading.com/

I spend a little under $30 on postage for 28 oz alltogether. 
It's the fees that hurt though   :wink:  Almost 40 euro. But that is still very reasonable compared to the price, quality and lack of choice I have here...

I'll also give you the email addy of a small family company in the US.
Often, US companies don't ship abroad; so these people are a great solution for that problem.
You tell them what you want to order and from what company, they'll give you a quotation, you forward them the money and they place the order and pay. I'm quite sure they ship to every place in Europe with a reliable postal service; not just the Netherlands.
Their customer service is just perfect and they're very friendly and trustworthy!

[email protected]

 That way you'll be able to order from fragrance companies like whole supplies plus and natures garden candles   
As long as you make sure your order is small enough to fit in a flat-rate box it will stay pretty inexpensive.


----------



## Cheirenya

Thank you!


----------



## Cheirenya

I have to say that, yesterday I found the most expensive postage what I have ever seen! Almost 90 dollars!!!!! *faints* And I only wanted buy few items (not heavy at all! Like 1 oz)


----------



## dcalcada

Cheirenya said:
			
		

> Does anyone know good sites in Europe where I can find cheap supplies?
> 'cos I live in Finland, and postages are expensive from USA.






Hello
I don’t know if you still interested in this, but you can try some Portuguese online stores, like this:

*http://www.lojadietetica.com/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=132*
*http://www.origem-ancestral.com/index.php?cPath=52&osCsid=ed36adb618d04415742dae3bb6eaf997*

i hoppe this help.
Best regards


----------



## Sanguine

For B&B supplies you might want to try these:
www.thesoapkitchen.co.uk 
www.gracefruit.com
www.justasoap.co.uk
www.ofasimplenature.co.uk
www.naturallythinking.com
www.allinpackaging.eu (only packaging)
www.sensoryperfection.co.uk (sells tons of Amazing fragrance oils! Also coloring, molds, home fragrancing, candle making,...)

I believe there are more but can't remember them right away...
The shipping costs should be almost everywhere the same price.


----------



## fiddletree

For B&B ingredients and essential oils (but not soap making oils.... those are overpriced), http://www.aroma-zone.com is pretty great.  They are based in France and have free shipping to most of the world (except N America)!  The EOs are really high quality and decent price for small (100 mL and under) quantity.


----------



## candlelover

*Candle Suppliers*

I like to use a lot of beeswax and the best bulk supplier I've found is through bulknaturaloils.com. 
I purchase my essential oils through saveonscents.com because they make superior scents but also offer a variety of concentrations which is really helpful when you use multiple types of waxes. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## manta45

I have tried all of the above sites, but for butter, oil and waxes - shipment prices, for croatia in my case, are double the price of material.


----------



## AutismArtisan

Unprofessional and down right rude Soaposh.co.uk

Place order 1 Nov 2014, after week of site crashing repeatedly, wasnt until after order was placed and paid for things became vague. 

I am a disabled adult with Autism, and I make items to fundraise for charities who support adults with autism, and their families. 

It is quite common for local councils and support programs to withdraw care etc including social inclusion and mental health care services between 14-17. 

Adults diagnosed are rarely supported, leading to abuse, neglect and major events that cause family stress and harm. 

The site kept crashing or wasnt found on server, then emails were being rejected let alone not being responded to! 

I just needed tracking info, so I could arrange care assistant! The package required a signature on delivery. 

My support team were advised by Devon Trading Standards to file dispute with Paypal. 

Search Engines, showed Carol Solomon had requested results removed under EU law...so limited amount of info and complaints from others who've been scammed. Those who wish to shop, are not allowed to be informed about customer service, as owner has had truthful information removed to protect herself only. 

I never received an apology or any communications of any type. 

Calls to them were blocked ignored or just not possible. 

Companies House lookup and risk check state company has been registered over 1 year. 

Details on domain hosting are incorrect, as is telephone numbers. 

Finally, after wasting my valuable time and holding my money £106.54 hostage in silence! 




PAYPAL refunded.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Couple of things - if I landed on ANY homepage that looks like soaposh, I would not buy.  EVER.  Not sure if that is fair to say on an open forum, but the style and the sort of things that they are saying basically screams "run away!" louder than I can bear to hear.

Secondly, and I really don't want to be a total (insert swear word here) about it, but even if you are selling for charitable purposes, do you still need the EU safety assessments and so on?  Insurances?


----------



## Saponista

I attempted to use soaposh because it's based in the same town as me and wanted some stuff quickly. Was also really cheap. I emailed to ask if I could not pay postage and collect from the business address. I was completely ignored, tried a few times contacting through email, no reply. Then tried Facebook and received a rude reply. Wouldn't go near this business even if I had no other choice.


----------

